# NFL's online network is coming to Roku, Fire TV and Kindle Fire tablets



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*NFL's online network is coming to Roku, Fire TV and Kindle Fire tablets*

The National Football League has yet to formally launch its new digital network, NFL Now, but there's no doubt it will be fully prepared once it does. As such, the NFL has announced that Roku will join Microsoft, Yahoo and Verizon as distribution partners for its upcoming online video service. In other words, you can expect NFL Now to be available on Amazon's Kindle Fire and Fire TV, as well as Roku streaming boxes when it launches in August. Apps for iOS, Android, Windows devices and "select" game consoles are also set to be ready from day one....

Full Story Here









_Engadget_


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

I've been on their update list for about a month now. I wonder what extras come with the premium part of the service?


----------



## jerrylove56 (Jun 15, 2008)

I wonder if the "premium" aspect of this service will be similar to MLBTV vs MLBEI. I also wonder if DTV lag time in signing new contract with NFL has some type of tie in to this service. Didn't make sense for the NFL to wait so long to jump into the streaming market. Its just a matter of time before other college and professional leagues turn to streaming in order to cut the middle man out.


----------

